# first deer of season first morning



## nightkat (Jun 13, 2006)

i went out with my grandpa the first morning of bow season and saw nothing.well went to our private land at about noon and saw 2 fawns and a mom and i got a shot at a fawn and she only ran about 35-40 yrds and fell. it was pretty cool also cuz i had to stalk them into a little patch of woods.thats the second bow kill since ive been deer hunting.you cant beat the adrenalin rush of bow hunting

hope u all get something also have a great season.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats on the bow kill! Hope it is just one in the list of many to come.

lg_mouth


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Way to go nightkat...congrates, 


I haven't been able to get out yet, was gonna go this afternoon, but with the thunderstorms moving and the heavey rain, might save my 1/2 day vacation for better weather.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Way to go on your deer. Getting a deer with a bow feels much better than one with a gun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good job, nice way to start the season!
Bob


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Congrats to you! Many more to come!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on your deer! CD


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

congrats on your 2nd bow kill! sounds like youre hooked... and that is gonna be some good eatin!!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice job on you first of the season can't wait till it's my turn to share


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sounds like you made a great shot and have more memories. Keep going guy!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats on the Deer, and Good Luck the rest of the season.


----------

